# Setting Up Bumblebee on Gentoo Linux

## firasuke

Hey guys, how are you doing  :Razz: 

I noticed the lack of a proper bumblebee setup guide on gentoo (and I don't blame anyone since the project is old). Therefore, I've written an article on how to configure bumblebee on gentoo on my website (https://www.dotslashlinux.com/) and I'm constantly updating it (hopefully will add it to the gentoo wiki once I confirm it's 100% working), you may want to check it out:

https://www.dotslashlinux.com/2017/06/04/setting-up-bumblebee-on-gentoo-linux/

A couple of users have found it helpful, give it a shot and let me know if it worked for you.

Good Luck

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *firasuke wrote:*   

> I noticed the lack of a proper bumblebee setup guide on gentoo

 

You can't put guide in the wiki? For a new user is more simple a search in the wiki.

----------

## firasuke

 *Quote:*   

> (hopefully will add it to the gentoo wiki once I confirm it's 100% working)

 

It'll be added to the wiki once I confirm it's 100% working. You see I've added a lot of steps in the tutorial some of which may not even be needed but for the sake of recreating the setup on which bumblebee worked 100% fine.

It just needs a bit more testing before I can add it to the wiki  :Razz: 

Several articles of mine were added to the wiki, this one needs some time.

Thanks for understanding.[/quote]

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *firasuke wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   (hopefully will add it to the gentoo wiki once I confirm it's 100% working) 
> 
> It'll be added to the wiki once I confirm it's 100% working. You see I've added a lot of steps in the tutorial some of which may not even be needed but for the sake of recreating the setup on which bumblebee worked 100% fine.

 

I'm sorry, I didn't see this part.

I can confirm that this method work, long time ago I used  almost the same method (you can see my Configurazione Intel/NVIDIA con Bumblebee e primus but only in Italian).

----------

## firasuke

No harm done  :Razz: 

Yes, well technically most of us (or those who managed to get bumblebee fully working) have gone through the same parts, but since the process was lengthy and tedious they probably forgot the parts that matter. That's why I tried to document almost everything I did to get it working.

Actually, many users have reported that the instructions in the article do work! At this rate the article will be added to the wiki much sooner than I thought.

Thanks for all of those who messaged me with their results!

----------

## returnof Snekiepete

I am working on setting up my system again, from scratch, and the dotslashlinux link above has been a life saver in the past. Anyone still have this information? Seems like dotslashlinux is no longer in existence.  :Sad: 

----------

## Pearlseattle

The link (https://www.dotslashlinux.com/2017/06/04/setting-up-bumblebee-on-gentoo-linux/) does not work for me (keeps waiting forever).

----------

## returnof Snekiepete

I keep timing out.  :Sad: . Any chance you can grab the details and PM them to me?

----------

## sao98021

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8225034.html#8225034

use the details in here, use bumblebee and primus from sedans overlay

build nvidia-drivers with +kvm and +uvm

blacklist nouveau if it applies to your system

----------

## Anton Gubarkov

Please note that primus bridge doesn't work with X.Org server >=1.20. Please see Gentoo's Bugzilla – Bug 658738	x11-misc/bumblebee-3.2.1_p20170123 with bridge=primus is not compatible with xorg-server-1.20.0

----------

## sao98021

 *Anton Gubarkov wrote:*   

> Please note that primus bridge doesn't work with X.Org server >=1.20. Please see Gentoo's Bugzilla – Bug 658738	x11-misc/bumblebee-3.2.1_p20170123 with bridge=primus is not compatible with xorg-server-1.20.0

 

good to know, i'm still using 1.19.5-r2 with primus-9999-r1, and bumblebee-9999-r3

----------

## kolki1973

 *Pearlseattle wrote:*   

> The link (https://www.dotslashlinux.com/2017/06/04/setting-up-bumblebee-on-gentoo-linux/) does not work for me (keeps waiting forever).

 

Try this link https://web.archive.org/web/20180226135955/https://www.dotslashlinux.com/post/setting-up-bumblebee-on-gentoo-linux/

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Anton Gubarkov wrote:*   

> Please note that primus bridge doesn't work with X.Org server >=1.20. Please see Gentoo's Bugzilla – Bug 658738	x11-misc/bumblebee-3.2.1_p20170123 with bridge=primus is not compatible with xorg-server-1.20.0

 

Adding PRIMUS_UPLOAD=2 before command resolve the problem

```
$ PRIMUS_UPLOAD=2 primusrun glxgears
```

Reference:

https://github.com/amonakov/primus/issues/201

----------

